# Solved: Cannot print from Google Chrome



## Amalinda

Windows 7 printing to wireless Canon MG6350. I can print from Internet Explorer 11 but when printing from Goggle Chrome either website or email I only get the option to print to file or save to .pdf. It used to print ok.

Tried to uninstall Google Chrome (to reinstall) but message = Please close all Google Chrome windows and try again. Did a restart to ensure no windows open but got the same message.

I think I need to turn off the print to file option in Google Chrome but cannot find where.


----------



## Phantom010

When printing from your Google Chrome browser, make sure the right printer has been selected.

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1379552?hl=en

(click to expand *Adjustable print settings* in the above link)


----------



## Amalinda

Thanks Phantom101, I still get the same result. see attached.


----------



## Phantom010

Did you read the following instructions on that page?


----------



## Amalinda

Sorry I should have explained. When I press Ctrl and P I do not get the printer options window - it goes straight to the screen I sent in my attachment.

The options are Save or Cancel and in Destination there is Save as PDF or Change and Change only offers ways of saving.


----------



## Phantom010

Try running Chrome in Incognito mode to see if it helps.


----------



## Amalinda

No difference I'm afraid.

I can manage anyway by saving as a .pdf file and then printing or using Internet Explorer, it's just a nuisance. 

I thought about reinstalling Google Chrome but am unable to uninstall as it tells me there is still a window open.


----------



## YOCS

Make sure your MG6350 is set as the default printer and print a text page to it from the printer properties. Then see if it's recognized in Chrome

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amalinda

Printer is definitely set as default but do not know how to "print a text page to it" or how to check if it is recognised in Chrome


----------



## YOCS

Sorry should have said "test page"... Right click on the printer> select printer properties> select print test page. Then see if you can print in Chrome

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantom010

If you need to reinstall Chrome but are still getting the error message, try the following Microsoft Fix-it:

http://support2.microsoft.com/mats/program_install_and_uninstall/


----------



## Amalinda

Test page printed - no problem - no change to Google Chrome still unable to print

Installed Microsoft Fix-it but Google Chrome not listed and was then asked for the product code?


----------



## Phantom010

Open the *Task Manager* (CTRL+ALT+DEL) and kill all chrome.exe processes you may find. Try uninstalling Chrome again.

If no luck, try the free version of *Revo Uninstaller*.


----------



## Amalinda

Task Manager worked - thank you. Reinstalled Chrome - no change.


----------



## Phantom010

I don't have Chrome, but do you see the following in Chrome?










Have you tried *CTRL+Shift+P*?


----------



## Amalinda

No I don't have it (check the attachment I sent) although I used to so at some time in the past I must have changed it.. Just don't know how.


----------



## Phantom010

What about *CTRL+Shift+P*?


----------



## Amalinda

Unbelievable!! Who would have thought something so simple would be the answer? Well obviously you did. Thank you so very much - your'e a star!


----------



## Phantom010

You're very welcome!


----------

